# Hello and advice please!!



## june (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi. We have been considering a vizsla puppy for some time now and have finally taken the plunge and contacted a breeder. We are visiting her in two weeks to see her new litter. Does anyone have any advice on whether a dog or bitch are more suited to us? Our pup will just be a family pet and probably not shown or bred. Im erring on the side of a girl as its "male central" around here - my husband, two young boys - even my cats are male! My sons are 3 and 8. Are females any quieter than males? Or does it depend on the individual dog? 

Ive got loads of other questions but will browse the forum first as Im sure most of the answers are on here. Thanks and hope to be a proud mummy very soon!


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi I can't really help with your decision re dog or bitch, but am in a similar male house, husband, 2 boys aged 5 and 6 and male rabbit and of course Scooby, he's 7 months now and my only regret is that we didn't buy a Viszla years ago, he's a star, the kids love him nearly as much as he loves them !
I'm sure what ever you decide you'll not regret it ! good luck with your decision.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi, I'm sure that when it comes down to female or male vizsla it does not matter as long as the core personality of the dog is good. I've had two male vizslas in my life . A little different in personality but true to the defining characteristics of the temperment of the breed overall I think. I also had a male bearded collie. Different personality from the V's altogether. As I write this my loving V is licking my fingers as I type !  I don't know, 3 male dogs over my life so far, and 3 sons, (5, 8, and 10). I am fated to a male dominated household but no complaints. And I am the "master" of my V! .
...Someday I might get a female V though... Just for a change!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

It is all up to you.In the end you will be happy with your choice,you will love your vizsla unconditionally regardless of the sex.So just pick one that you fall in love with and one that seems to return your favor.The subtle differences is between the sexes is inconsequential.GO GET YOUR DOG.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey June,

I waited 12 years for my Vizsla ... I was convinced all the while that I wanted a female. When I finally was ready for one ... I called the breeder and all he has left in his litter was a male. I asked the breeder to send a photo (as he was 5 hours away) and when I opened the pic I knew right away that was my dog.

I guess what I'm trying to say in a long winded way is ... sometimes we don't choose our dogs, they choose us. Either way you both win ... a Vizsla will get a loving home as a family pet ... and your family will get the best dog and companion 

Here's the pic the breeder sent me ... and as you can see he's all male


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

my dogs... all males ...thats all there was.i had no other options they were three months old when we got them ..what a blast! If they get any closer they will be laying on my feet...oh wait one of them is...sticky little boy


----------



## june (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your replies and photos - Vizslas are indeed the most gorgeous dogs I have ever seen. We are going to visit the breeder on Saturday and will just go with the flow and see who chooses us. You all seem very knowledgeable, Im going to check out the site for more info on having a pup. The whole family is so excited but wont be able to bring one him until mid Sept, which seems like forever! 
Thanks again to you all, will be back soon!! x


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

June,
It is intereresting that all who responded to your post were owners of males!
Enjoy your V when you get it. Mine is 161/2 months old and I don't know where the year went! Very fast - challenging at times but so rewarding. As much as puppies are so gorgeous they get even more loveable as they mature and meld into being part of the family.
CD


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

hi thought I would post a vote from the girls side... I have Purdey she s loving, gorgeous and have the same problems as a male would, eg toilet training sleeping and of course the nipping so as treetops said your puppy choses you sometimes as we were going to have a male but as luck would have it only females left... FATE! good luck ;D


----------



## Moreteyne (Jan 8, 2009)

Have several girls but have bred numerous litters , hence boys and girls and am often asked this question. As most of you are ware , a unique breed which sensitivity and companionship spans both sexes. The only thing I would say is your boy wants to keep stopping to scent posts on walks and does not look as tidy from behind , bless them !


----------

